# Large Scale Events in Chattanooga, TN



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Make plans to attend the large scale train show in Chattanooga on Friday, October 10, and Saturday, October 11, 2014. It is the former Dalton, Georgia show promoted by David Roberts (he did the National Garden RR Convention several years back in Kansas City). It will be downtown Chattanooga at the Trade & Convention Center. The Georgia Garden RR Society will set up their layout, as well as other groups displaying. ALSO at Tennessee Valley Railroad on September 6 & 7, the Georgia Garden RR Society will set up an outdoor layout by the Grand Junction Depot, Come by and see us!


----------

